# Love lifting weights, hate lifting furniture?



## Mike Tuvre USA (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been lifting for years (heavy), but I always seem to pull something or hurt something when I do a non gym activity  involving lifting like helping someone move furniture or boxes.   And I am strong!   Now, I shy away from any real life (functional) lifting of stuff so that I can save myself for bodybuilding.  Strange, no?  Anyone else like this?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 31, 2006)

Same here, I hate lifting furniture etc. I know why too: the grip sucks. You can't hold those things properly, they cut in your fingers or you have to bent your back or something. It sucks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2006)

Mike Tuvre said:


> I've been lifting for years (heavy), but * I always seem to pull something or hurt something when I do a non gym activity  involving lifting * like helping someone move furniture or boxes.   And I am strong!   Now, I shy away from any real life (functional) lifting of stuff so that I can * save myself for bodybuilding.  * Strange, no?  Anyone else like this?



It sounds to me like your gym lifting is geared towards size and not so much towards (functional) strength.

And the answer to your last question is "not me".


----------



## Spud (Aug 31, 2006)

I had to move a solid wooden single bedframe by myself last night. Going up stairs is not fun!!


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 31, 2006)

Really concentrate on proper form when lifting furniture.  Warm up properly before attempting any heavy furniture lifting...with perhaps some static stretching and a couple laps around the block.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ Lawl!


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 31, 2006)

that was pretty funny^^^ a couple of blocks around the house. What would you think if the movers came to your house and started running laps???


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 31, 2006)

I've noticed since I've been lifting it's definately easier for me to assist in practical movement of furniture/TV's etc. I don't necessarily mind helping move things every once in a while... If I can help out people I know in that regard, I will.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 31, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> that was pretty funny^^^ a couple of blocks around the house. What would you think if the movers came to your house and started running laps???



What if they all drank a protein shake when they finished moving you in?  Now THAT would be funny.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 31, 2006)

Lifting akward asymmetrical furniture with no firm hand holds is quite different from lifting a 1" diamater evenly load metal barbell.  Still, you may not be doing much of anything that can transfer well to lifting furniture.  I can tell you right now that when I helped my buddy move like two weeks ago there was a big difference from the last time I moved in terms of how much I could handle.  Deadlifts baby, deadlifts.


----------



## JonnyStead (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm the only one of my friends or family who can drive a truck so if I get roped into 'moving' I tend to say "I drive - so you and your mates lift" - its lazy I know- but makes for a much easier day!  

Having said that in a recent office move even I was surprised how much stronger I was than anyone else - but moving symetrical office crates is much easier than furniture. 

I wonder whether we try to lift more than we probably should BECAUSE we know how strong we are in the gym?


----------



## Diablo1990 (Sep 1, 2006)

A week ago I had to carry a bed up 4 flights of stairs by myself...


----------



## Johnny Begood (Sep 1, 2006)

... no, no.. don't laugh.... doing a little mobility warm up and stretching a little makes all the difference......... lifting furniture is serious stuff.....it's all in the planning....and wearing a good pair of sticky grip gloves of course.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 1, 2006)

Lifting actually helped me in a lot of ways and it showed when i moved in 2 days ago

-Some of my friends weren't able to carry both boxes of stuff i had in there (not because they're not strong) but they just can't handle it. I was able to stack the two boxes together and carry them both. 

-The default bed is always up high and it takes a lot of work to adjust it because you have to take off the mattress, the board, then the worst part is adjusting the levers and it takes quite some strength to do it. Typically you *need* more people to help you with it but i was able to do it all on my own even though it took like 20 minutes and i was sweating like a mofo with some blood on my hands.


----------



## the_menace (Sep 1, 2006)

My gf's parents always asks for my help for moving big stuff (not necessarily moving into a new house) but home projects. I can understand where you're coming from regarding reserving your energy for the gym--I'm doing this out of politeness, and I think of it as a form of "cardio".


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> -Some of my friends weren't able to carry both boxes of stuff i had in there (not because they're not strong) but they just can't handle it. I was able to stack the two boxes together and carry them both.
> 
> .



That's why ur the shiznit.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, I love moving furniture. For someone who trains like I do, it's a great way to test how far I've come. I moved nine 3/4" pieces of plywood a good distance and up a flight of stairs by myself. I'll admit I used cotton work gloves to avoid splinters, but that takes some serious core strength. Also, I was able to move most things pretty easily when I was actually moving. I love moving furniture, though. It's great to know that the stuff I do while working out really does have functional carryover. That way I know that I'm planning my workouts effectively. I'd be challenged to find something more difficult than an overhead bulgarian BB squat or turkish get up while moving furniture, anyways.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 10, 2006)

I usually get stuck helping friends/family move because I can move and I am functionally strong. But to the original thread starter,

wwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I get hurt moing furniture waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 10, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> that was pretty funny^^^ a couple of blocks around the house. What would you think if the movers came to your house and started running laps???



    lol i could just imagine the movers saying "we need to run around the block to warm up for this heavy lifting"


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 10, 2006)

i carried a refrigerator on my back across a 4 lane street. didnt train for back that day, needless to say. Franco Columbo had nothing on me.

























course, it was one of those dorm refrigerators. But thats our little secret...sshhhhh


----------

